# 4 Questions



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

1) How often should I back flush the Cherub. I'm probably making no more than 10 espressos each weekend and the machine is not used during the week.

2) How long do you think coffee beans last from day X of roast. I think my beans are currently approaching the two month mark.

3) How much are you guys weighing out ground beans (g) for the standard double basket - 18?

4) Do VST baskets really make that much difference to standard?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

1) I use my machine almost every day for about 2 doubles each day, and maybe 3-4 at the weekend. At the end of a day i'll do a quick water backflush (say 1 or 2 flushes, with just water), then purge the group head, wipe and turn it off for the day. About once a fortnight, i do a chemical backflush with caffiza.

2) that really depends on the coffee. I've had some that were nasty after a fortnight, and some that were unuseable until at least a week had passed since roast. I'm afraid you'll just need to experiment with that one. In general, i wont use a coffee until its about 3-4 days past roast. By day 5 things tend to be spot on, and i'll use it up over the following few days.

3) for a standard double I aim for 18g. I'm using a 17g LM basket now (same as 18g VST) and as such 18 is bang in the middle of this baskets useable range.

4) i find my VST/LM basket lets me grind much finer, helps me to control my dose (because they are fussy that way), and get more flavour from my shots, just because its a finer grind over the same length of extraction. VST ones are a bit pricey, but on coffeehit they sell the LM baskets which are identical to VST, and cost about half as much. My 17g one was £11.40


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

How did we ever get by in life before the advent of the internet and forums etc?

Thanks mate for the replies!

I've just picked up the 2 hole wand tip from post office. Will give it a go at the weekend and see if it's any better.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

p.s where do you get your beans? I've been getting mind from Dorset Coffee Co. I used to get from Extract in Bristol but Dorset sell me 1kg for £10. Hard to beat!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I like extract original it must be said. I also like allpress redchurch blend. Hasbean are nice and cheap but the only one I've ever really got on with was cachoeira.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah Extract original was what I got. It's very nutty and chocolaty. Very tasty


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It's also an ok price if you buy a few bags.

Try some redchurch, Its a little darker, but very smooth and rich. Nutty with a slightly smokey hint on the nose.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just ordered some cachoeira as the chocolate, toffee and caramel won me over in an instant! Will try this weekend if I get them by then?







Will report with update re wand tips too and maybe post a latte art pic


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck.

As a tip, keep the dose on cachoeira high, and pull a short shot from it, to get more of the chocolate out of it


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Have ordered a LM basket







Been an expensive week!!!


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

So Poona, is your next purchase a new kitchen so as to match the cherub and the MC2









seriously, it was a Dorset bag of beans that started all of this off for me. My sister in law bought me some for Christmas. If I am honest, I prefer the Union Roasted blends to the Dorset coffee but I have no idea how old the Dorset beans were at the point of grind whereas I knew the provenance of the Union Roasted beans precisely.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha, yeah. I think that will do me for the spending this month







This weekend looks to be good. New digital scales, LM basket and 2 hole wand tip to play with.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

So LM basket purchased as per my sig. Have to say, it looks really well made and I look forward to using it tomorrow. How far off did it make your grind setting when you first used it? How many turns on an MC2?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol this signature thing is getting out of hand


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha its like I wanna be you or something lol. Great minds









What about the question I posed, any answers for it?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

p.s it was your fault for recommending me all these things!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Hehehe.. The LM basket is great but does require a finer grind. I'd say about two full turns of the knob, I tend to work in half turns so I think of it as 4-5 half turns. That'll get you close, you'll need to experiment for the rest


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmm you two would make a great couple!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol oi don't blame me









My signature was pure original lol.... I think I need to go buy a mazzer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Indeed but make it one he can't afford


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Robur E it is then!!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Indeed but make it one he can't afford


HA! you'd be doing well there


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Almost bought a SJ other day from a girl who's café closed down here. 1 year old only 70kg gone through it. What you reckon it be worth?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Dunno... Sjs seem to go anywhere from. £150 to £350 depending on age, and how lucky the seller is


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

She was being an ass. It's on gumtree in bournemouth so just down the road from me. Offered her 150 to start with and increased to 200 but she's looking more than that. I told her ebay/paypal/shipping fees will need to be incurred, she still wasn't budging. Not fussed as Ideally id prefer a Mazzer Mini.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a mini you could have


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Whats the price?


----------

